# Looking for a Key FOB for 2000 Nissan Sentra 1.8L Where is the best place to pick o



## jrsavoie (Apr 14, 2015)

Looking for a Key FOB for a 2000 Nissan Sentra 1.8L

Where is the best place to pick one up?

Are there any to stay away from?


----------



## moneyjohn (Feb 29, 2012)

You can pick it up anywhere you can, just make sure that the number on the back of the fob is same as the one you are buying. Its called FCC ID if I remember correctly.
I got it from ebay, but the first one I got was different, same looks but different IDs. Second one was the used one, which works pretty well.


----------



## caribconsult (Jul 9, 2017)

I've had good luck with Keylessrides.com. They sell all sorts of keyfobs and keys for remote keyless entry.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've had good luck with the ones sold on Ebay. Cost me around $15 for two of them. I've gotten them for my 06 Pathy, 03 Frontier and a 04 Titan and they've all worked flawlessly! Other than missing the printing on the back of the remote, they look exactly like the original factory fobs.


----------

